# after a rate slash, I'm done with Uber's slave wages



## Kennedy C (Jun 28, 2015)

(I posted this in Nov, but cross-posting to the QUIT forum now for more eyeballs)

I've been driving on and off since January 2015 shortly after Uber entered the market here. Recently the per mile charge was dropped from $1.25 to $0.95. This was, by the way, very shortly after the "safe rides charge" went from $1.00 to $1.90.

Of course I read Uber's happy "cheaper prices = more demand" email explanation and I understand the logic. However, in a market like ours in which Uber has only been here less than a year, we're not even close to the demand levels of Tampa, Miami, Orlando, etc.

My basic point here: Uber has priced me out as a driver.

Here's why:
5 mile trip:
OLD prices = $1.00 SRC + $6.25 = $7.25 ($5.00 to me *69%* / $2.25 to Uber *31%*)
NEW prices = $1.90 SRC + $4.75 = $6.65 ($3.80 to me *57% */ $2.85 to Uber *43%*)

10 mile trip:
OLD prices = $1.00 SRC + $12.50 = $13.50 ($10.00 to me *74%* / $3.50 to Uber *26%*)
NEW prices = $1.90 SRC + $9.50 = $11.40 ($7.60 to me *67% */ $3.80 to Uber *33%*)

As you can see, as the mileage of the trip rises, the percentage of driver/uber earnings improves. However, most of my trips (over 600) have been between the 5-10 mile range.

One final look at was a great trip for me. A 50 mile trip from downtown Bradenton to Tampa Airport. 50 miles of mostly interstate driving which, without any issues, is a 45 minute trip. Keep in mind, even if I don't get a return trip, it was still worth the time/$$ for this trip.

50 mile trip:
OLD prices = $1.00 SRC + $62.50 = $63.50 ($50.00 to me *79%* / $13.50 to Uber *21%*)
NEW prices = $1.90 SRC + $47.50 = $49.40 ($38.00 to me *77% */ $11.40 to Uber *23%*)

(addition costs: 3 gallons of gas for 100 miles, depreciation/maintenance cost of putting 100 miles on the odometer, $2.50 in tolls on Skyway Bridge)

Therefore, under the old prices I would make $50 for 90 minutes of my time or $33.33 per hour. But now under the NEW prices my hourly pay rate is $25.33 per hour. Keep in mind this before I subtract my additional costs listed above.

In conclusion, it's just not worth my time and depreciation on the car to continue driving with Uber.

I have noticed that Uber is now running TV ads here locally to recruit new drivers. In that commercial, a smiling young guy drives happy, laughing customers in his car. He then returns home to play with his young daughter. As he exits the car, he looks at his phone and sees "weekly earnings = $600" on the screen. For someone who doesn't realize how many hours online - and miles - it will require to earn $600 this will be effective in recruiting new drivers.

But after a year of promoting Uber through my social media and word of mouth here, including two separate interviews with both local newspapers, it's time for me and Uber to part ways. It was fun while it lasted, I'm sorry it has to end.

Safe travels.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

You were at a 20% rake to Uber. In Vegas they take 25% for Uberx and 28% for Uberxl. It gets worse.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Kennedy C said:


> (I posted this in Nov, but cross-posting to the QUIT forum now for more eyeballs)
> 
> I've been driving on and off since January 2015 shortly after Uber entered the market here. Recently the per mile charge was dropped from $1.25 to $0.95. This was, by the way, very shortly after the "safe rides charge" went from $1.00 to $1.90.
> 
> ...


33.3$and hour minus depreciation. Either way 33.3$ is not a living wage. It's a small part time supplement. If you are trying to make a living on your own then I'm glad you moved on


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

Just don't do pool, and only accept pings 10 minutes or less, and you'll be ok. Also.. very important, don't rely on Uber for your whole income as a whole or else you'll be there bee atch, download Lyft and Hustle on .


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Kennedy C said:


> (I posted this in Nov, but cross-posting to the QUIT forum now for more eyeballs)
> 
> I've been driving on and off since January 2015 shortly after Uber entered the market here. Recently the per mile charge was dropped from $1.25 to $0.95. This was, by the way, very shortly after the "safe rides charge" went from $1.00 to $1.90.
> 
> ...


For every 100 driver that leave one thousand replace them. In all industries, low skill low wage non-employee positions alway have, and are expected to have, high turnover.
Comes with the territory

Question: more importantly what have u chosen to replace the menial labor revenue from uber?


----------

